# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  My Anorexia Story

## Queen Bee

Γεια σας, το ονομα μου ειναι Μαρια και ειμαι σχεδον 20 χρονων,19.5 για την ακριβεια τον αλλο μηνα κλεινω τα 20, ειμαι 1.61με 1.62 με 40-41 κιλα και θελω να φτασω τα 38 και σε αυτα να γραμμωσω το σωμα μου, υποσχεθηκα με υγειινο τροπο και για αυτο συνεργαζομαι με διατροφολογο ο οποιος μου εχει υποσχεθει πως θα προσπαθησουμε με 5 μικρα γευματα να πετυχουμε τον στοχο μου! Να τονισω πως για εμενα θεωρειται καποιος αδυνατος οταν εχει 10- 14 ΒΜΙ πανω απο 14 Δεικτη Μαζας Σωματος θεωρειται κανονικος με τα πιασιματα του και απο 16 και πανω θεωρειται χοντρος, βεβαια απο 10 και κατω θεωρειται κοκαλιαρης, φαινομαι αυστηρη αλλα αυτα ειναι τα κριτηρια μου για εναν σωματοτυπο.Ειμαι κολλητη με την ανορεξία απο τα 14 μου κιολας, οταν το καλοκαιρι σταματησα να τρωω φαγητο και ετρωγα 2 φρουτα και 1-2 ποτηρια γαλα 1.5% την ημερα και πιο μετα μονο τσιχλες χωρις ζαχαρη και νερο, καπως ετσι εφτασα να ζυγιζω 46 κιλα, επειτα απο 3 χρονια με καποια πισωγυρισματα, στα 17 μου πλεον κανοντας 4.5 ωρες γυμναστικη την ημερα και τρωγωντας σαλατες χωρις λαδι, και μονο στεγνο κοτοπουλο και ψαρι σε πολυ μικρες ποσοτητες και χαραχτηριστικα απο το 1 μηλο του δεκατιανου ετρωγα μονο μια μπουκια για δεκατιανο και ετσι περιοριζοντας γευματα και ποσοτητες εφτασα 34 κιλα, αμεσως οι γονεις μου με εσπευσαν σε ψυχιατρο ο οποιος με μπουκωσε με σερετονινη,ladose και σε ενδοκρινολογο η οποια μου χορηγησε 6 μηνες αγωγη με αντισυλλυπτικα για τον κυκλο μου εφτασα να ζυγιζω δεν ξερω και γω ποσα κιλα και ουτε και θελησα ποτε να μαθω. Ετσι πηγα στα 18 μου σε διατροφολογο και του ειπα πως θελω να φτασω 38 κιλα και να μεινω σταθερη, υποσχεθηκα ομως πως παρα την τεραστια απεχθεια μου προς το φαγητο θα προσπαθησουμε και με τη βοηθεια του,να κανω 5 μικρα γευματα για να φτασω υγειινα στα 38 κιλα και μετα θα καναμε προγραμμα για διατηρηση βαρους στα 38. Εναν χρονο ολα εβαιναν ρολοι με καποιους βεβαια περιορισμους τροφης η και καποιες μερες αφαγιας απο τον Αυγουστο του 2016 ομως που πηγα στη θεια μου στη Χαλκιδικη ξαναεγινε μεγαλο πισωγυρισμα, εμεινα νηστικη για 2 εβδομαδες και επινα μονο υγρα. Μετα που γυρισα σπιτι μου πιεσα ατον εαυτο μου μετα απο τρομαχτικες πιεσεις των γονιων μου να ξεκινησω τα γευματα του διατροφολογου μου, δεν μπορεσα, δεν θελω το φαγητο, το σιχαινομαι το φοβαμαι, θελω να μαθω τον οργανισμο μου να ζει χωρις καθολου φαγητο η καθε μπουκια φαγητου που μπαινει μεσα στο στομαχι μου ειναι για μενα δηλητηριο, μια φρικτη κολαση..Απο το Σεπτεμβρη μεχρι και τωρα τον Μαρτιο 4-6 μερες μενω νηστικη καιμετα τρωω πχ 11 φρυγανιες, 8 κουλουρακια πορτοκαλιου, 6 κομματια σπανακοπιτα μονο το φυλλο, 4 φετες ψωμι τοστ ολικης μονο το φυλλο, 10 κουτ σουπας φακες μαγειρεμενες και 1 μπαρα 80 θερμιδων η αλλες φορες πχ παιρνω 1 πιτα με τζατζικι τοματα αλαδωτη με σουβλακι κοτοπουλο χωρις πατατες, 1 μακαροναδα και 1 κρεπα με λευκη σοκολατα και ινδοκαρυδο τρωω πολυ λιγη ποσοτητα απο ολα και μετα τα βγαζω ολα προκαλωντας εμετο και παιρνω 17 καθαρτικα..:( κανω δηλαδη καποια, ας πουμε, βουλιμικα( εγω τα θεωρω βουλημικα),απο τα οποια λεει ο διατροφολογος μου δεν παιρνω ουτε τις 2.400 θερμιδες που θα επρεπε να ειχα παρει μεσα σε 2 μερες με βαση τη διαιτα που μου εχει θεσει για να φτασω στα 38 κιλα, αλλα πολυ λιγοτερες.Φανταστειτε διαιτα για να φτασω στα κιλα που θελω, που με τη διαιτα χανεις βαρος και δεν την κανω γιατι με φοβιζει το φαγητο και το σιχαινομαι( να τονισω πως το προγραμμα που μου εχει θεσει για χασιμο βαρους περιλαμβανει 1.200 θερμιδες ημερισιως με 6 ωρες χορου την εβδομαδα που κανω).Στοχος μου ειναι να ζω χωρις να τρωω τιποτα, αυτο θελω να καταφερω να μεινω μεχρι τα 30 μου 38 κιλα ουτε πανω απο 40 αλλα ουτε και 40 και πιο μετα στα 30 μου να παω 30 κιλα και συγνωμμη που θα το πω σε πιο μεγαλες ηλικιες ισως και στα 22 κιλα..Θελω να ειμαι μοναδικη, η πιο αδυνατη που υπαρχει, ολοι μου λενε πως δεν υπαρχει ευκολα πιο αδυνατη κοπελα απο μενα αλλα δεν το πιστευω, φοραω 11 με 12 χρονων παντελονι ενω το 32 νουμερο (Τally Weitz, Strattivarius,Pink woman δεν μπαινω καααν,Bershka) το φοραω με κολαν απο μεσα γιατι μου πεφτει αρκετα. Θελω να μπαινω στο 9 χρονων αυτος ειναι ο στοχος μου.Παρολαυτα νιωθω θεοχοντρη και συγχιζομαι οταν βλεπω στο δρομο καποια που θεωρω εγω αδυνατη η εστω τη βλεπω πιο αδυνατη απο μενα.Πραγματικα ειναι ενας εφιαλτης,να τους βλεπεις ολους πιο αδυνατους απο εσενα,να μετρας τις μερες που καταφερνεις να μενεις νηστικη και να εισαι περηφανη γι αυτο, να αγχωνεσαι μηπως οι αλλοι σε πιεσουν να φας να προσπαθεις να αποφευγεις να βρισκεσαι με τους δικους σου για να μην σε απειλησουν να φας, να τρεμεις απο φοβο οταν τρως κατι πως θα παχυνεις και να τρεχεις αμεσως να το βγαλλεις και παραλληλα ολο αυτο να σου φαινεται φυσιολογικο και να το αποδεχεσαι ως κομματι του χαραχτηρα σου, γιατι ειναι το θελω σου ο στοχος σου να εισαι η πιο αποστεωμενη απο ολες, να καταφερεις να σε θαυμαζουν γι αυτο η αν οχι να σε θαυμαζοτν εστω να στο αναγνωριζουν. Πραγματικα ακουγεται χαζο αλλα αυτο ειναι αυτο που θελω, ειπα να μοιραστω την ιστορια μου μαζι σας και θελω να ειμαι απολυτα ειλικρινης απεναντι σε ολους και ολες σας να μην κρυψω καμια σκεψη μου ουτε λεπτο...Τι να σας προτοπω; Να σας πω πως αυτη τη στιγμη ραγιζει η καρδια μου απο το αγχος και τη θλιψη γιατι οι γονεις μου μου εχουν δωσει διορια μεχρι την Τεταρτη να ξεκινησω τα γευματα του διατροφολογου μου αλλιως θα εισηγηθει εισαγγελεας για να νοσηλευτω και κομμενη η προσπαθεια με τον διατροφολογο για τα 38 κιλα, κομμενος ο χορος το μπαλετο ολα??Το οτι εγω δεν θελω να βαλλω μπουκια στο στομα μου και προσπαθω να παρατεινω το χρονο για να μεινω και αλλες μερες νηστικη και πως φοβαμαι μανιωδως και οτι προσπαθω να σκεφτω τροπους, πως θα ξεφυγω απο τους δικους μου για να μην νοσηλευτω και με παχυνουν? Ολα αυτα οσοι απο εσας ειστε ιδιοι με εμενα σιγουρα τα γνωριζετε απο 1ο χερι! Τους τελευταιους μηνες παω σε εναν ειδικο( εχω αλλαξει συνολικα 3 ειδικους αυτον τον χρονο) ο οποιος δεν με ανελαβε για θεραπεια, χωρις φαρμακα γιατι μου ειπε πως μερος της θεραπειας ειναι η να παω 47 κιλα που για το υψος μου ειναι το ελαχιστο κατα τη δικη του παντα γνωμη και πως πρεπει να αποδεχτω πως ειμαι τελικα αρρωστη και να το πιστεψω, εγω σαφως δεν δεχτηκα και του ανακοινωσα πως θελω να παω 38 κιλα και πως με εχει αναλαβει επιστημονας διατροφολογος. Τη Τεταρτη μεθαυριο εκλεισα και παλι μαζι του συνεδρια μονο και μονο για να ενημερωσει σε οικογενειακο πλαισιο τους δικους μου και κυριως τους γονεις μου γιατι με απειλουν με αμεση νοσηλεια αν δεν φαω, ουσιαστικα με εκβιαζουν, μπας και τους δωσει καποιες συμβουλες να με αφησουν ησυχη επιτελους.Την Παρασκευη θα παω και στο Κεντρο Ανασα να δω και τι παιζει και εκει, εκλεισα εδω και δυο εβδομαδες ραντεβου.Εγω για να καθυσηχασω τους δικους μου τους λεω πως περναω φαση και πως θα μου περασει, η αληθεια? Σιχαινομαι συνειδητα το φαγητο, το απεχθανομαι και θελω να το βγαλλω οριστικα και αμετακλειτα απο τη ζωη μου! Το μονο που θελω ειναι ουσιαστικα να με αφησουν ολοι στην ησυχια μου και να συνεχισω να κανω αυτο που θελω, να χανω και αλλο βαρος, αφου παντα αυτο εμαθα να κανω καλα στη ζωη μου και θα το κανω μεχρι τελους...τουλαχιστον αυτο το οφειλω στον εαυτο μου να λαμψω, εχω φτασει στο σημειο να λατρευω τα οστα μου να τα αγγιζω και να νιωθω περηφανη για το ιδανικο κορμι που θελω να αποχτησω και που για τους αλλους εχω ηδη και για ολο αυτο που κανω.Απο την αλλη ομως θα ηθελα να δοκιμαζα να φτασω και με τον τροπο του διατροφολογου υγειινα στα 38 κιλα, αλλα ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να πιεσω τον εαυτο μου να φαει...Αυτη ειναι η καθημερινοτητα μου εδω και 6 χρονια φιλοι μου, αυτη ειναι η κολλητη μου, η ανορεξία, η οποια εχει ταυτιστει απολυτα πλεον με εμενα και μου δινει κουραγιο και με αποδυναμωνει παραλληλα, μου κλεβει ζωη το βλεπω, δεν εχω δυναμεις να κανω δραστηριοτητες που παλια εκανα, πραγματα που παλιοτερα απολαμβανα, ταλεντα που αξιοποιουσα, γιατι πλεον στο μυαλο μου κυριαρχει μονο το πως θα χασω κιλα, πως θα πετυχω τον στοχο μου να μην υπαρχει/ βρεθει καποια πιο αδυνατη απο μενα και πως θα καταφερω να μην φαω κατι για ακομη μια μερα..Ακομη δεν εχω παει σε καποια σχολη ουτε κοιταξει το μελλον μου..δεν με ενδιαφερει τιποτα περισσοτερο απο το να χανω κιλα και να μην τρωω..ειναι θλιβερο φιλοι μου ομως ειναι η πραγματικοτητα και ναι σας τη λεω για να σας ανοιξω τα ματια,για να δειτε πως ειναι το πραγματικο προσωπο της ανορεξιας μεσα απο τα ματια ενος πασχοντα, οσοι το εχουνε βιωσει και το βιωνουν γνωριζουν καλα τι εννοω. Σας ευχομαι μεσα απο τα βαθη της καρδιας μου κανενας σας να μην γνωρισει την ανορεξια και να μην ερθει ποτε αντιμετωπος με αυτην γιατι ειναι πραγματικα φρικτο να ξερεις οτι καταστρεφεσαι και να εθιζεσαι ακομη πιο πολυ σε αυτο και να εισαι και περηφανος βλεποντας την καταστροφη σου ως προσωπικο επιτευγμα.Να πινεις μισο ποτηρι φυσικο χυμο και να φοβασαι οτι εχεις παχυνει ακομη και αν αυτο ειναι το μοναδικο που ππραγμα που βαζεις στο στομα σου ολη μερα, αυτο που παλαιοτερα για τη διαιτα θεωρουταν ασφαλες, και η μιση ποσοτητα ισως και λιγοτερο τωρα αυτου βλαπτει- παχαινει- αρα εχθρος,να χανεις τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο και να χανεσαι σαν προσωπικοτητα..εγω πλεον την ανορεξια την αγαπω..την εχω συνηθισει μου εχει γινει πλεον ευτυχως η δυστυχως ζωτικα απαραιτητη..ομως σας συμβουλευω να μην την αγαπησετε και εσεις γιατι ειναι πραγματικα πολυ δυσκολο να ξεφυγετε απο οχι απο αυτην, ουσιαστικα απο τον ιδιο σας τον εαυτο, γιατι βασικα πλεον ταυτιζεσαι με αυτην.Τελος σε οσους απο εσας την αντιμετωπιζουν με θεραπεια και εχουν δεχτει τη θεραπεια (μαχητες) θα πω ενα τεραστιο μπραβο γιατι ειναι ενα πολυ σημαντικο βημα και παραδειγμα και για εμας τους πασχοντες αλλα και για ολον τον κοσμο.Οσοι δε την εχουν ξεπερασει( ηρωες) θελω να εκφρασω τον αμετρητο θαυμασμο μου γιατι αυτοι μπορουν να γινουν δασκαλοι και για τους αλλους τους εμας πασχοντες αλλα και για ολους, γενικοτερα και οσο γι αυτους που ακομη πασχουν και δεν δεχονται τη θεραπεια,σαν και εμενα..:(( θελω να σας πω πως παιδια δεν ειστε μονοι σας, ειμαι και εγω εδω και σας καταλαβαινω, ειμαι και εγω σαν εσας και καθε μερα νιωθω τα ιδια ακριβως συναισθηματα, απογοητευση γιατι δεν μου λενε ολοι παντα αυτο που θελω εγω να ακουσω,αγχος, φοβο,περιφρονηση, απαξιωση απο τον κοινωνικο περιγυρο ακομη και απο τους δικους μου ανθρωπους..μη κατανοηση σας καταλαβαινω απολυτα και σας παρακαλω να εχετε δυναμη να τους αντιμετωπισετε, να στεκεστε στα ποδια σας να μην σας παιρνουν απο κατω τα χλευαστικα σχολια τους να μην σας τσακιζει η λυπηση που βλεπετε στα προσωπα τους γιατι και εμεις οι ανορεκτικοι και οπως ολοι ,ως ανθρωποι που ειμαστε,εχουμε συναισθηματα και χρειαζομαστε αγαπη, ενδιαφερον και κατανοηση απο τον περιγυρο μα( Παρολο που πολλες φορες δεν την εκλαμβανουμε ακομη και αν μας δινεται γιατι κακα τα ψεματα και οι δικοι μας το καλο μας θελουνε και κατα βαθος ολοι και ολες μας το ξερουμε ασχετα απο τον στοχο μας) Θελω να ξερετε λοιπον πως θα ειμαι διπλα σας ετοιμη να ακουσω τους προβληματισμους σας οπως και να μοιραστω και τους δικους μου μαζι σας! Θα ηθελα να μου πειτε τη γνωμη σας, τις συβουλες αλλα και τις εμπειριες σας , αν εχετε,σε αυτο το κομματι! Σας αγαπω ολους, παρολο που δεν σας γνωριζω!💖

----------


## Mak

Καταλαβαίνεις, κορίτσι μου, πως έχεις ιδιαζόντως σοβαρό πρόβλημα που μόνο σοβαροί γιατροί ψυχικής υγείας μπορούν να το αντιμετωπίσουν. Χαίρομαι που είσαι πλήρως συνειδητοποιημένη πως καταστρέφεται η ζωή σου, αυτό σημαίνει πως υπάρχει ελπίδα. 

Μη μιλάς σε εμάς εδώ. Τα προβλήματά μας είναι light σε σχέση με το δικό σου, απευθύνσου σε ψυχίατρο και ξέχνα το διατροφολόγο που θα σε "κρατήσει στα 38 κιλά με υγιεινό τρόπο". Αν έχει άδεια εξασκήσεως επαγγέλματος, πρέπει να του αφαιρεθεί και μόνο που στο πρότεινε και σε ανέλαβε. 

Σίγουρα αν δεν αναζητήσεις άμεσα βοήθεια, θα χρειαστεί να νοσηλευτείς. Τα ζωτικά σου όργανα κινδυνεύουν και δεν θα έχεις για πολύ χρόνο ακόμη την "πολυτέλεια" να επιτρέπεις στο τέρας της νευρικής ανορεξίας να σου υπαγορεύει να γίνεις 22 κιλά. Το σώμα σου είναι αναλώσιμο, ζήτα άμεσα βοήθεια σε νοσοκομείο που βοηθάει ανθρώπους με διατροφικές διαταραχές. Καλή τύχη.

----------


## Queen Bee

Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ, θα το προσπαθησω στον διαιτολογο μου εγω του εχω επιβαλλει να με φτασει στα 38 κιλα και στους δικους μου κατα καποιον τροπο να συμφωνησουν σε αυτο γιατι αλλιως τους εχω πει πως θα παω με τον δικο μου τροπο σε αυτο το βαρος , μη τρωγωντας δηλαδη τιποτα και οτι θα πινω μονο υγρα, πραγμα που πλεον γινεται σε καθημερινη βαση και οταν λεω υγρα εννοω φυσικα με 0 θερμιδες τσαι χωρις θερμιδες και ζαχαρη και φυσικα την αγαπημενη μου coke zero.Θα δω τι θα κανω..ειναι πολυ δυσκολο πραγματικα..πλεον φοβαμαι πολυ το φαγητο δεν θελω να σκεφτομαι οτι υπαρχει καν! :'( Δεν ξερω αν θα τα καταφερω να θεραπευτω, αλλα ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τη συμβουλη, ηδη τη Παρασκευη εχω κλεισει συναντηση στο κενρτο Ανασα.:))

----------


## NADINE_ed

Γειά σου, Μαρία και καλώς σε βρίσκουμε! Χαίρομαι που έκλεισες ραντεβού στην Ανάσα!
Αν μου επιτρέπεις μια ερώτηση...Δε χρειάζεται απαραίτητα να απαντήσεις εδώ...
Μπορείς να το γράψεις σε ένα χαρτί σπίτι σου, να το έχεις, να το βλέπεις.
Εκτός από το να είσαι καλή στο να χάνεις κιλά, όπως ανέφερες, πού αλλού είσαι καλή;
Εκτός δηλ. από τα οστά σου, ποια άλλα επιτεύγματα έχεις να νιώθεις περήφανη και ξεχωριστή;

----------


## Queen Bee

Γεια σου και σε εσενα, λοιπον μου αρεσει πολυ η υποκριτικη (εχω παρει μερος στο θεατρικο εργαστηρι της πολης μου,ο χορος ( το μπαλετο κυριως) που παρακολουθω και μαθηματα, αν και αυτο το μηνα το εχω σταματησει παω αραια και που γιατι εχει και πολλους καθρεφτες και συνεχεια βλεπω βλακειες οτι εχω παχυνει, οτι δεν εχω χασει και αλλο βαρος που θελω και απογοητευομαι, το ενδυματολογικο κομματι, μου αρεσει να αχολουμαι με τις νεες τασεις τις μοδας και εκτος απο αυτο θα μ αρεσε να σχεδιαζω μονη μου ρουχα (Μεγαλυτερος μου στοχος ειναι να πρωτοκαθεδρισω το XXXXS ως νεο νουμερο και γενικοτερα πολυ μικρα νουμερα για τα ατομα σαν και εμενα, γιατι εχουν και αυτα δικαιωμα στη ζωη και υπαρχουν),τσαντες αξεσουαρ..,επισης μ αρεσει να γνωριζω νεα ατομα και να διοργανωνω εκδηλωσεις και να τους προσκαλω...Πιο πολυ ομως απο ολα αυτα με χαροποιει το να καταφερνω να μεινω 2 μερες εντελως νηστικη.thats the truth!:(( Στοχος μου ειναι να καταφερω να μεινω περισσοτερες μερες νηστικη, χωρις να τρωω μετα κατι και να το βγαλλω, να μαθει ο οργανισμος μου χωρις φαγητο, γιατι μπορει να το κανει..αλλωστε ειναι αποδεδειγμενο και απο αλλους ανθρωπους που δεν διαθετουν φαγητο για οικονομικους λογους η ακομη και σε εμπολεμες καταστασεις π. οι ανθρωποι στην Αιθιωπια και πολλα αλλα παραδειγματα.Ο ανθρωπος αντεχει και χωρις το σιχαμενο φαγητο.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Κι εμένα μου αρέσουν οι πίτες, αλλά δεν ξέρω να ανοίγω φύλο, πόσο μάλλον να είμαι καλή σε αυτό...
Αν θεωρείς λοιπόν πως είσαι καλή μόνο στο να μένεις νηστική και να χάνεις βάρος, είναι λογικό
να μη θέλεις να το εγκαταλείψεις, παρά το βαρύ τίμημα, καθώς όλοι θέλουμε να είμαστε καλοί σε κάτι
κι όσο φαίνεται να τα καταφέρνουμε, ενισχυόμαστε από αυτό και βρίσκουμε τη δύναμη να συνεχίζουμε.
Επίσης όσο κινδυνεύει η ζωή σου, φαντάζομαι έχεις προσοχή, που ενδεχομένως αλλιώς δεν καταφέρνεις να κερδίζεις...
Άμα "πρωτοκαθεδρίσεις και το XXXXS", θα έχεις και κάτι που θα σε κάνει να νιώσεις ξεχωριστή σε κάτι...
Πόσο πρέπει να σου έχουν λείψει οι επιβραβεύσεις για τα θετικά και τα ευχάριστα, για να έφτασες να δηλώνεις
πως "είσαι και περήφανη, βλέποντας την καταστροφή σου ως προσωπικό επίτευγμα"... Και να συνεχίζεις,
μέχρι "να μάθεις τον οργανισμό σου να ζει χωρίς φαγητό", γνωρίζοντας σαφώς πως είναι μια ήδη χαμένη μάχη!
Να' ναι καλά το "σιχαμένο φαγητό" που αντιπερισπά από τα άλλα σου θέματα που, φαντάζομαι, σε δυσκολεύουν..
Πραγματικά λυπάμαι που προσπαθείς να καταλάβεις όλο και λιγότερο χώρο στη ζωή...
Η μαμά μου έλεγε τον αδερφό μου - για άλλους λόγους βέβαια - " ο με συγχωρείτε που υπάρχω"
Αυτό μου θύμισες...Αναρρωτιέμαι πόσα ακόμη είσαι διατεθειμένη να θυσιάσεις μέχρι να σε εξαφανίσεις...
"Μπράβο" πάντως δε θα ακούσεις, να είσαι σίγουρη! Τόσος κόπος, για ποιο λόγο πραγματικά;

----------


## Queen Bee

Τι να σου πω τωρα..αυτη ειναι η γνωμη σου Δεκτη.Εγω λατρευω τον εαυτο μου σε πολυ χαμηλο Δεικτη Μαζας σωματος 12 ΒΜΙ και θελω το κορμι μου ετσι, ετσι με αγαπω..Πλεον εχω συμβιβαστει με αυτο( να μην μου αρεσει, να σιχαινομαι το φαγητο να μην τρωω τιποτα γιατι ειναι μερος της προσωπικοτητας μου και ναι με κανει να νιωθω μοναδικη και ειμαι και θα ειμαι παντα περηφανη για τον εαυτο μου! Αν παχυνω ποτε θα πεθανω στα αληθεια! Προτιμω να παθω καρκινο του οισοφαγου η του 
σομάχου και να εχω δικαιολογια μετα να μην μπορω να καταπιω και ετσι να δικαιολογουμαι που δεν τρωω μετα..Αλλωστε πλεον δεν πειναω καν παρα μονο καποιες μερες που μετα απο 3- 4 μερες που δεν τρωω κατι τρωω καποια πραγματα μαζεμενα που απο ο.τι λεει ο διατροφολογος μου δεν συμπληρωνουν καν τις θερμιδες που θα πρεπε να παρω μεσα στις 4 μερες που δεν τρωω.Βεβαια μετα παντα προκαλω εμετο και παιρνω και καθαρτικα, αλλα που θα παει καποια στιγμη θα σταματησει και αυτο γιατι ο οργανισμος μου θα μαθει να ζει χωρις το φαγητο εντελως..ηδη κανω 4 μερες και να πεινασω..δεν πειναω καν δεν εχω αγαπημενο φαγητο μ αρεσει μονο η κοκα κολα zero και το πρασινο τσαι..και μονο η αισθηση οτι το καταπινω η ακομη και που το βαζω στο στομα μου με κανει να ανατριχιαζω και να σιχαινομαι ολη μου την υπαρξη, ουτε να το βαλλω στο στομα μου καν θελω..ασε που μολις καταπινω μια μπουκια με βλεπω αυτοματα πανχοντρη παρολο που φοραω παιδικο νουμερο παντελονιου..αλλα τι να λεει καποια στιγμη αφου θα δεν θα τρωω τιποτα θα χασω τα κιλα που θελω σιγουρα.

----------


## Mak

Queen bee, "αφού κάποια στιγμή δεν θα τρως τίποτα" όπως λες , το σίγουρο δεν είναι ότι θα χάσεις κιλά. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι θα χάσεις τη ζωή σου. Και τότε δεν θα έχεις πια τη δυνατότητα να λατρεύεις τον εαυτό σου σε ΔΜΣ 12, δεν θα υπάρχει σώμα να "αγαπάς", δεν θα είσαι πια μοναδική και περήφανη που θα χωράς σε παιδικό παντελόνι. 

Όλα αυτά που συζητάς μαζί μας τις τελευταίες μέρες είναι ανούσια και το ξέρεις καλά. Χρειάζεσαι παρακολούθηση άμεσα από ειδικούς ψυχικής υγείας ώστε να μπορέσεις να αναρρώσεις από τη νόσο σου και να χαρείς τη ζωή σου και οι γονείς σου να εξακολουθήσουν να έχουν κόρη και να μην τη χάσουν και να την κλαίνε.

Αν κάνεις το πρώτο βήμα και αποδεχθείς ότι το πρόβλημα σου είναι ψυχικό και έχεις ανάγκη βοήθειας -γιατί κανείς που νοσεί δεν καταφέρνει μόνος να βγει από το πρόβλημα- αν το αποδεχθείς και αναζητήσεις ψυχίατρο και νοσοκομείο , τότε μόνο έχει νόημα να σου πούμε και εμείς μια παραπάνω κουβέντα στήριξης.

Τώρα απλά υποδαυλίζουμε το θέμα σου και ίσως να σε κάνουμε να αισθάνεσαι ακόμη πιο ηρωίδα , ακόμη πιο δικαιωμένη που διάλεξες τον και καλά "διαφορετικό", "μοναδικό" δρόμο της ανορεξίας.

----------


## Queen Bee

Καλημερα και χρονια μας πολλα σαν εθνος, εγω το μονο που θελω ειναι να ειμαι πολυ λεπτη και να χασω ακομη μερικα κιλα...Δεν θελω να βλεπω πως υπαρχουν αλλες κοπελες πιο αδυνατες απο μενα..Δεν θελω και τελος..αυτο μονο ...θελω να ειμαι η μοναδικη και που πιο αδυνατη να μην υπαρχει ( Skeleton Queen)😍Τωρα ναι η σχεση μου με το φαγητο δεν ειναι καθολου καλη..Η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν το θελω καν στη ζωη μου..και θελω να καταργησω τελειως το αισθημα της πεινας και ειδικα τις ατυχες στιγμες που τρωω καποια πραγματα γιατι μετα πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να τα βγαλλω ολα ακομη και αν αυτο ειναι μια μπουκια μηλου.

----------


## sun_night

Βασικά, Γεια σου διάβασα την ιστορία σου.. Γιατί τα κάνεις όλα αυτά για να ικανοποιήσεις τον εγωισμό σου η για να αρέσεις στους άντρες? Γιατί αν το κάνεις για να αρέσεις σε διαβεβαιώ ότι περνάς απαρατήρητη.. Επίσης είσαι απίστευτα ξεροκεφαλη αν και είμαι σίγουρος ότι φταίει η αρρώστια σου Γιατί φαίνεστε έξυπνη, κοίτα να βγεις από αυτό το τριπακι που έχεις μπλέξει γιατί θα πεθάνεις όπως πέθανε και η Νανά η τηλεπερσονα πριν λίγα χρόνια και το φαΐ δεν είναι δηλητήριο είναι απόλαυση!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G955F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Δεν αγαπας τον εαυτο σου στα 12 BMI. Αγαπας την καταστροφη που θα προκαλέσεις σε δικους σου ανθρωπους. Χαιρεσαι με την καταστροφη και τον πόνο των γονιών σου, οχι με την δικη σου, αυτη την θεωρεις ηδη δεδομένη σαν παράπλευρη απώλεια επίτευξης του στόχου σου.
Ασε τους διαιτολόγος και τους διατροφολόγους και πηγαινε σε εναν καλο ψυχολογο.

----------

